# 8th AUG 2015 SAT English Premium Insider Tips



## MoneyTree (Aug 8, 2015)

Leicester Total Goals OVER 2.25

Hull City-0.75

Rotherdam Leicester Total Goals OVER 2.25

Sheff Wed Leicester Total Goals OVER 2.25

Chelsea Leicester Total Goals OVER 2.5


----------



## MoneyTree (Aug 9, 2015)

*Congrats on the Big win on First EPL day with 4 Wins and Sheff Wed losing half stakes . *

*Visit Link Www.SureShotSoccer.webs.com *

*and contact our admin via whatsapp to find out more how You can Join and start Winning now*
*+65 8360 9031*


----------



## MoneyTree (Aug 13, 2015)




----------

